# Puppy names....help!!!



## Kirsty0211 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am picking up my gorgeous cockapoo puppy on Friday and am yet to find that perfect name for her......any suggestions???? Thanks in advance. X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My current faves, Bronwyn (Bonnie), Francis and Holly.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Daisy, Millie, Lou-Lou & of course ruby! 
What's on your list of possibilities? 
How exciting.... Only one more sleep
What colour is she? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps a big welcome - have you any pics of your pup? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Phoebe
Maisie
Poppy
Lottie
Annie
Olive
Lily

I like Tracey's suggestion of Lou-Lou as well  

Photos please! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a thing for old names at the minute..

Annie
Emma
Margo
Minnie
Ida
Olive
Bertha
Clara
Alice
Florence
Lizzie
Bette
Bessie
Grace
Ethel
Ella
Martha
Nellie
Mabel
Carrie
Cora
Maude
Beryl
Cherry
Lucia
Isobel
Beth


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow Ruth that's a lot of names you like - how on earth did you decide on nina! 
I like cherry on your list x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Wow Ruth that's a lot of names you like - how on earth did you decide on nina!
> I like cherry on your list x


Aw I had written a lot of stuff there. Lost it! Argh. Ok.. Here I go again. 

Nina's name is a long story and the list of names I had when naming Nina was totally different to the list I have above. 

Nina being named Nina is a long story. Our cat who died last year, darling boy Charlie was a kitten from a friends cats litter. My friends daughter was very young, about 3 when they had the litter. In the early weeks Charlie was thought to be a girl and was named Nina from Nina and the Neurons (?I think that's it, by friends daughter - cute really ). Anyway when Charlie was discovered to be a boy, we loved him anyway and he was named Charles Nina. We wanted to keep Nina in his name as a tribute to his first naming by friends little daughter. So in memory of little Charlie, Nina got her sweet name. It's a lovely name and means little girl in spanish. It sounds cute when you say it and Nina suits it so so well, you can't help talk to her in a baby voice with her sweet name and nature. So that's it really. It just fits. 

Lola's name is also spanish origin. We love Spain. The meaning of Lola has contradictions/different meanings. Somewhere between "sorrows" and "strong woman" - this fits Lola well too as she didn't have a great start in life with her breeder but she's my little survivor. 

Wow sorry for that. I think meaningful names are important.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh that's a lovely little story - I think I can recall you saying about nina been little girl in Spanish - very cute x
As is the lovely lady Lola!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I love the names Romy ( after Romy Schneider) and Audrey (Audrey Hepburn) so if we have no.2 in the future, I might use one of them


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hettie, Hattie, Betty , Aggie, Agnes, Esme, Eedie, Vera, Beryl, Pearl Daphne. Delilah , Reba. Maude , Bella. Bonnie , Briar, Dolly. Nelly, Kitty x


----------



## Abbey (Sep 15, 2013)

Libby was the only name me and my partner could agree on! Others I loved were Binky, Elsie, Lottie, Betsy, Annie and Muffin


----------

